
Decryption Challenge - Hobsons_Choice
0nTeSy53aYGu27zNajIGysskiE4yjjoHYDknz+CV8oMkfEiEhWrEJEKVP2IEXUOrhPGW50AYLODh
Ds5R+B4sy6306gItWD9O6bGFSUin+kQt1pJBJ35giKfStcRjOw&#x2F;Dwi20tyTYfn8YQV+3mO2I+1wE
MPz9EkXHuiTpZ2xRXR2VEVRUWwaz7PXbRgplwQu7APk66bVBPcqttSx6zWRrijpdBBry3ajMvhlB
dbm4Vx9h3jj9msPdNRpvC3nehrJ+f5CedU9uRyB5Z4+g1bLDZDwIxMUqHMMxKGIHXkCoh&#x2F;KW5EMb
L+PiDdq3gCGhxJ2Da0QxVSeA2OwgIc79wN7u&#x2F;pjB3zcYbQl73ISwfH2SsmifFbzZgJ52WSxLOp3F
8T0808GiK9AcFXEoNt7xhOCSNW1ZlZR79E8BrhN2LzHZ9oPklTJqXpKTfIsl4jOM6rOtRWofeAmu
9sIOD+D86rVnuYnttKpCbRh8DqnxxQkI52plxSLZvOX7EzxJLV&#x2F;4oJRYWbYTi0O&#x2F;aH0aQ121mu+I
+V4GMv7&#x2F;EITjfjEHYjslzeKX8IEmfkqGh2ilNUOnwjlfBhjw36rOvBtDd7u6VfKz+QEJkfeusFh3
AmYUs+vfExL93sR4k3oWcyo03POG4ZA3b1uXlnl3Of8DMa7JkI5mSTxYKo3V4S0sw+w4V118GUBe
tpnsiPpdBTH9&#x2F;BONErlDm9G37vAYN0ImVPOrn1NSvQAUbUJ1E0pUvJPmgvBXDzv39hn&#x2F;lH2CRRRz
KjTc84bhkDdvW5eWeZWoyHKZ&#x2F;qe5UX4Lbx264tYaG&#x2F;QOIWeaSy53aYGu27&#x2F;NajIGyssk2pt23U9P
KHFvh6jductsNADMzSJ2XWi2Si10aoKt2LzOaTEFycgnwayRaNj7ncTaMh1oD37ZgbV5eJd47KFk
3oHkvaNLZBF1B6D4zAAB7hP+xkGg0bfu8Bg3QiZU86ufU1K9mmLRAOaD2sQsA3YSYMefq2dmiSGl
edRQNm9xmbbDpNVyKh7S0zxzBAy2YAdeQKiH8pbkQxsv4+INaWGJSeKE3cMrBHEWZ8CYrGBhjgGt
tQaOg+a&#x2F;oUlmE3QFovrOAgPs0tGG8u6K080lCn8Yac6Wom5vgJM=
======
n17r4m
So, it is base64 data... from there.. the 'file' utility doesn't recognize it,
so (I gave up) maybe translate from unicode data (base 2^8 | 2^16 | 2^32 ) to
something else? ("warmer/colder" would be appreciated).

~~~
avian
It's not a simple text encoding. Almost all byte values are present with an
approximately uniform distribution. No strings of 2 bytes or longer repeat in
the sequence. There is no apparent structure if you show the data as an image.

If it's not just random junk, it looks non-trivial to me (which doesn't mean
anything in case this is someone testing their home-brew encryption). 836
bytes is very little to work on with next to no context.

Also, from poster's user name:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobson%27s_choice_(disambiguat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobson%27s_choice_\(disambiguation\))

~~~
Hobsons_Choice
I can assure you it's not random junk. The small size is due to the 2000 byte
limit. I would be pleased to provide a larger file to work with.

------
Hobsons_Choice
It's base64 for posting purposes. I can assure you it's not random junk. The
small size is due to the 2000 byte limit. I would be pleased to provide a
larger file to work with.

